
Something Is Broken in the UK Intellectual Sphere - lottin
https://medium.com/incerto/something-is-broken-in-the-uk-intellectual-sphere-7efc9a1f154a
======
kwhitefoot
Whine, whine.

------
danharaj
A prominent intellectual in one field pretends he knows immediately how to be
an expert in another field and then subsequently digs in his heels and starts
casting aspersions and bragging about great he is once he gets egg on his
face?

Why, that's a tale as old as academia itself. The UK ""intellectual sphere""
seems just fine.

